

Top 50 Student Startups - MIT_Hacker
http://www.tech.co/top-50-student-startups-kairos-society-2013-02?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TechCocktail+%28Tech+Cocktail%29

======
gamechangr
It's like the author picked it for diversity of location of the founders. It's
hard to believe that these are the best??? I have heard of many, many startups
that could be equal to this list.

